# Terra has started her labor!!!!



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so excited and nervous!!! Dang!!! :chili::blink:

I feel so sorry for her...I know how this feels and it sucks.

She is having contractions every 4-5 minutes. I am feeding her vanilla ice cream and watching her. She isn't in really active labor yet...there is no bubble yet so not presentation of a pup.

Here's a pic of her an hour ago.

Oh man she just had another contraction...its breaking my heart knowing she's in pain.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Kelly, Breathe don't be nervous. You are doing great....oh its so exciting....Kisses Lynda


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

What a beautiful pup! Even hurtin' in labor, she's a pretty girl. If it breaks your heart to see her in pain, it probably won't be much better when she starts making the noises... that was the saddest part for me. Be prepared for a loooooooooong night and like I said, keep us updated if you get the chance!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Good luck with everything!*

Kelly,

I can't imagine how you are feeling... I am on pins and needles over here!:Waiting: Can't wait see those little babies.

What a sweetheart she is,look at those big gorgeous eyes! Praying that she has a quick labor and you have some precious babies in no time!:happy::chili::sHa_banana::dancing banana::chili:


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

It's definitely her eyes... they are very big and very pretty. What a sweet girl! Hope everything is going well....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Kelly, 

I don't know about the ice-cream. My friends who have been talking to me about canine whelping are very careful not to give the ice-cream until after the first pup or at the earliest after the bubble appears. 

You and Terra are in our thoughts tonight.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see the puppies, hang in there the both of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay Kelly - You eat the ice cream! She looks so precious -- what a little cutie pie. Good luck. Thinking of you and her and the pups.:wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope you have your laptop nearby to keep us updated.  I hope Terra has an easy go of it and her puppies are all well and healthy.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok carina, thanks I will hold off until the first puppy.

She is still contracting...no bubble yet. I am sitting on the floor with my laptop, my cell phone (texting with Stacy! lol), my huge pile of whelping stuff, and my camera!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How exciting :Waiting: :Waiting:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> How exciting :Waiting: :Waiting:


So funny!!!

Lots of prayers and good luck wishes are heading your way.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Kelly,
> 
> I don't know about the ice-cream. My friends who have been talking to me about canine whelping are very careful not to give the ice-cream until after the first pup or at the earliest after the bubble appears.
> 
> You and Terra are in our thoughts tonight.


That's my fault, since I was told to start giving it when active labor starts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> How exciting :Waiting: :Waiting:


 

i was going to post the same thing. i'm going to stay up as late as i can to see if there is any progress. have a safe delivery Terra.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to drop out of puppy watch. It's 12:20pm here and I didn't get much sleep last night. I'll be dreaming sweet dreams of sweet pups.:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Now how in the world am I going to be able to go to sleep tonight? Just BREATHE, girls.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm waiting w/ bated breath!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm nodding off, but, I think it will be awhile for you and Terra. :w00t: Here's to me and all the other SM members logging back onto finding a happy mama with all of her sweet babies. :drinkup:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Sending Terra wishes for a smooth delivery. :flowers:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked at her piccie,she's a radiant mommy to be.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I just talked to my breeder and everything is going smoothly...she's still contracting but no bubble yet. My breeder (Dian Midis Maltese) told me I was in for an all-nighter!  I don't care as long as the puppies and Terra are alright

I will post again when I see a bubble...for the few of us still awake anyway.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I am on the west coast so I won't be signing off yet


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kelly, i'm going to stay up as late as i can.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Me neither...lol


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe by 2:54am central time? Hugs to you and the little mama!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

*What exactly is this bubble I am hearing about?*

It may sound dumb, but can someone tell me what exactly you are speaking of when you talk about a bubble? I have only seen golden retriever puppies born and they all came in their individual sacs. Is it that maltese mommy's are so small that part of that sac appears first and then it takes a bit to push the actual pup out? 

Come on ladies, who is willing to tell me about the birds and the bee's? :innocent: Meanwhile, I guess maybe I can try to do a search of previous threads or posts about it.








missiek said:


> Thanks everyone. I just talked to my breeder and everything is going smoothly...she's still contracting but no bubble yet. My breeder (Dian Midis Maltese) told me I was in for an all-nighter!  I don't care as long as the puppies and Terra are alright
> 
> I will post again when I see a bubble...for the few of us still awake anyway.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Cutie Patootie said:


> It may sound dumb, but can someone tell me what exactly you are speaking of when you talk about a bubble? I have only seen golden retriever puppies born and they all came in their individual sacs. Is it that maltese mommy's are so small that part of that sac appears first and then it takes a bit to push the actual pup out?
> 
> Come on ladies, who is willing to tell me about the birds and the bee's? :innocent: Meanwhile, I guess maybe I can try to do a search of previous threads or posts about it.


It the placental water sacs - here is a good link for canine birthing - Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth

I'd like to stay up, but I think it's gonna be another 4-5 hours before the popping begins - I'll be up at 5:15 and I'll check then.

Kelly to help keep her calm try playing some soothing mood music - waterfalls, birds chirping , frogs, etc.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

It is only 5.57 pm here so there is hours to go before midnight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be up to about 4:30 atleast. IT's freezing rain and Al gets off work at 4am,20 minute drive,so nail biting time,,,for Al and for you.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Kelly, how is Terra doing? How are YOU doing? 





Starsmom said:


> It the placental water sacs - here is a good link for canine birthing - Stages Of Canine Labor - When Your Dog Gives Birth
> 
> I'd like to stay up, but I think it's gonna be another 4-5 hours before the popping begins - I'll be up at 5:15 and I'll check then.
> 
> Kelly to help keep her calm try playing some soothing mood music - waterfalls, birds chirping , frogs, etc.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Gonna go take a bubble bath ... but can't wait to check back and hear the news!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Still here and no pups yet. Although the contractions seem to be a bit more intense and more frequent. I am laying down next to the xpen waiting. She is trying to rest in between contrax...but has started nesting a lot more. My breeder said she should start really nesting right before a puppy comes. 

Looong night....for both of us!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hanging in here with you for now.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

I am usually up till nearly midnight


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Luck!!
Its 9am here so will be on to check during the day


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Got to turn in to bed. I'll check first thing in the morning. Hang in there!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checking in. Poor little girl,it's always sad to see them in pain and discomfort, even though it's the miracle of birth. Hugs and hang in there little mommy and grandma!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Well ladies, Terra has given it her best shot. She has been in labor all night off and on without any progress. So we are headed to the vet's.

I will update when I can. She isn't in distress, but there has been no sign of a sac or puppy this whole time. This has gone on long enough and I don't think she can do it on her own.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I woke up at 4:30 and grabbed the iPhone to check on Terra. I hope things are progressing well.

I REALLY like the idea of eating ice cream - I would have already consumed a whole half gallon!

I will be watching for updates!

EDITED: Kelly , you posted while I was writing...have a safe drive and please update when you can.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Checking in from the east coat - hope your trip to the vet is going well.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope all goes well at the vet!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes drive safe and hoping Terra will be a mommy real soon. Thinking of you.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

YIPEE!!! Right before we leave for the vet....she gave birth to a little girl!!!! And another is coming now!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: YEAY!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!! Have to go to work - I'll be checking for updates today!

Congratulations mommy and "gramma"!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG! I'm at work now and will watching closely. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Oh, thank goodness! I was so worried she would have to have a c-section when I read your last post. I'm praying that everyone is healthy when this is done.

You can do it, sweet Terra. All your SM aunties are praying for you!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, I'm so glad she didn't have to have a c-section! Keep us updated!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Puppy #2 and #3 are here!!! Both males!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

yay !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

:cheer: Yay Terra! Can't wait to see pics of them! :chili:












missiek said:


> Puppy #2 and #3 are here!!! Both males!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Is she all done? I'm holding my breath for you guys that everyone arrives safe and sound.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking - Nothing for 2 1/2 hours - wiil check later. :blink:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats and I hope sweet Terra and those babies are doing ok!! Can't wait to see pics!!! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A girl and two boys...:wub::wub::wub:

hummmmm.......guess we won't know for a while if someone else is in there.... waiting to make a Grand entrance.....

So glad Terra didn't have any problems.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

like everyone else, I have been checking several times a day, congratulations, she is such a cutie, and her puppies will be totally spoiled!!


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Had to stop by and see how it went with Terra! Congratulations! I am so excited for you! (I guessed two boys and a girl, btw... lol) :happy: How wonderful!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How exciting a girl and two boys. You did a great job Kellly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> YIPEE!!! Right before we leave for the vet....she gave birth to a little girl!!!! And another is coming now!!!!!!! :chili:





missiek said:


> Puppy #2 and #3 are here!!! Both males!


:cheer:CONGRATULATIONS :cheer: Boy all Terra had to hear was "We're going to the vet" and she decided "No way." So glad the birthing's going so well. Soooo is there a 4th? Can't wait to see them. How's mom doing? Is she a natural mom? Kelly you've done such a great job.:chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

She is nursing them and cleaning them like a champ! I don't see any more signs of labor, so I don't think there is a 4th...but I am keeping my eye out! I am taking her to potty and then give her a bath...man she's filthy! lol And I can't believe how thin she looks now compared to 6 hours ago!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats!!!

I think I guess 3 girls and a boy - oops!!!!


----------

